# Sam Rayburn from Orange



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

I am planning to run up to Rayburn Friday and would like to not go alone. Am looking for 1 more to make the trip. you will need only your own rods and tackle. pm me if interested. oh yeah I am going after Crappie / White perch


----------

